# Bring Bikes from France



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'll quickly introduce myself seeing as this is my first post here... We are Jules & Jeff and retired to France (Dordogne Region) from the UK just over 3 years ago. Our original idea was to go to Greece but learning the language put us off. we've picked up French quite well (me more than Jeff) but disappointed with many things including the weather here.

Anyway, we're considering moving to Spain next year (house not on the market yet) and just doing a bit of research. One of the main problems we found here was not being able to register our motorbikes. Jeff has a 2000 Suzuki Hayabusa and I have a 1997 Honda CBR400RR. Does anyone know the regulations for importing bikes into Spain. They're still registered in the UK at the moment.

This is probably just one of many questions we'll probably have whilst planning the move so any comments thoughts are welcome.

Jules


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

First, I wanted to welcome you to our forum and taking the necessary steps to become a member. There are a lot of great contributing members that will help answer a variety of questions like the one you have posed here. We also look forward to you sharing your experiences and advice with others as well.

As far as finding an answer to your question on how to register a motor bike, I am positive you have come to the right place as we have plenty of knowledgeable members who can assist you.

We look forward to providing a great experience for you and your future contributions to the community here at expatforum.com

All the best,

Michael


----------

